# Cinematic Studio Strings (con sordino)



## Christof (Jun 29, 2016)

After purchasing this excellent string library I gave the con sordino function a try:


----------



## micrologus (Jun 29, 2016)

Christof, it's beautiful!


----------



## Steve Martin (Jun 29, 2016)

micrologus said:


> Christof, it's beautiful!


Yes, I also agree here. It is beautiful and the musicianship and expression here is amazing in his performance of his music.

Thanks for sharing this with us Christof!

Steve


----------



## Gerald (Jun 30, 2016)

Excellent work!...


----------



## Malo (Jul 3, 2016)

Wonderful composition and performance, Christof! May I ask if that is a real clarinet, or simply a brilliantly performed VSL clarinet?


----------



## Christof (Jul 3, 2016)

Malo said:


> Wonderful composition and performance, Christof! May I ask if that is a real clarinet, or simply a brilliantly performed VSL clarinet?


It's the VSL clarinet, my favorite one.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice tune! And the Con sordino sound is ok imo, totally usable!


----------



## Malo (Jul 3, 2016)

Christof said:


> It's the VSL clarinet, my favorite one.


My favorite, as well. I haven't heard any library that can match its tone. I have the Special Edition version, though. Are you using the full version? I'm considering upgrading to get the extra dynamic layer(s), as well as the additional patches.


----------



## Christof (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes, full version,but actually I only use the legato patch.


----------



## Malo (Jul 3, 2016)

That's what I imagine I'll be doing, as well. How about fast double/triple tounging passages? No good?


----------



## Saxer (Jul 3, 2016)

Is it you playing the real solo cello on top?
Had a recording session this week with a cello solo part over a bed of sordino strings too. This CSS fake sordinos sound excellent even in comparison to the real stuff!


----------



## Christof (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes, I played these few bars myself.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 4, 2016)

Congrats Christof, another beautiful composition.
Since you were so gracious to share your Logic Project and midi file of "The Robber" a lot of us were able to directly compare other string libraries to CSS. If you would be willing to do that again with "The Wedding" it would be interesting to compare CSS con sordino with other libraries that offer con sordino articulations.


----------



## Christof (Jul 4, 2016)

Sure, the midi should contain the tempo information as well:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43286649/the%20wedding%20css.mid.zip


----------



## Christof (Jul 4, 2016)

Christof said:


> Sure, the midi should contain the tempo information as well:


but con sordino is disabled in the midi because I tried it without sordino and deleted the keyswitch...so you have to turn it on again.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 4, 2016)

Perfect, thank you.
On the CSS thread, I posted the blended version of the "The Robber" using both CSS and Berlin strings.
Do think the two libraries complimented each other or did it muddy the waters?


----------



## wbacer (Jul 4, 2016)

I was surprised that when I imported the midi file of "The Robber" into a new Logic Project, although it did import the tempo map, it didn't import the changing time signatures. Good thing you also posted the Logic Project.
Thanks again.


----------



## Christof (Jul 4, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Perfect, thank you.
> On the CSS thread, I posted the blended version of the "The Robber" using both CSS and Berlin strings.
> Do think the two libraries complimented each other or did it muddy the waters?


I think it gets a bit muddy and thick, but the idea behind is very interesting.


----------



## Rey (Jun 19, 2017)

Christof said:


> Sure, the midi should contain the tempo information as well:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43286649/the%20wedding%20css.mid.zip (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43286649/the wedding css.mid.zip)



Hello. If its not much to ask could you reupload the midi file? thanks


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 19, 2017)

Spine tinglingly brilliant


----------



## Christof (Jun 19, 2017)

Rey said:


> Hello. If its not much to ask could you reupload the midi file? thanks


Here you go: https://www.dropbox.com/s/oct0pfgh7jds037/the wedding css.mid.zip?dl=0


----------



## Rey (Jun 19, 2017)

Christof said:


> Here you go: https://www.dropbox.com/s/oct0pfgh7jds037/the wedding css.mid.zip?dl=0



Thank you so much!


----------



## Steve Martin (Jun 20, 2017)

Chris, absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## PeterN (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks Christof for a very beautiful melody.


----------



## fido94 (Jan 7, 2018)

Stunning! I love it! @Christof


----------

